# 300 Blackout once fired brass 100 rds



## Xbassman (Dec 5, 2021)

300 BLK once fired brass, mixed headstamps, deprimed, washed and polished. 100 rounds ready to size and load. Price includes postage to your door...$34.00. Money order or ?. 254-729-2633 in Texas. Semper Paratus.


----------

